# painting on pvc question



## mrbluemoon (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I painted a large pcv pipe brown using exterior paint to use in a prop but if it was barely even touched the paint would scratch off very easily so my question is do you have any tips on how to keep it from coming off so easy? 

Let me know if you have any tips thanks!


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

You can rough the PVC up a bit with sandpaper - that will help some. I try to use gray conduit instead of PVC for this reason. Conduit tends to keep paint a lot better.


----------



## mrbluemoon (Jul 20, 2010)

thank spookysam ill try it out!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Go to Walmart or Home Depot and find some Fusion spray paint for plastic. It's made to stick to stuff like pvc.


----------



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

rough it up like stated.
You should also try mineral spirit to clean it, there is a, I don't want to say film, but something that will need to be cleaned off the outside.
Also try a base primer after all the cleaning is done.

Paint is a lot more about prepping the material to be painted than the painting itself.

-PB


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Two things to do:

Clean the pvc with mineral spirits and a rag
Most pvc comes with a very shiney surface that needs to be roughed up a bit. Steelwool or some fine sand paper once over litely should do it. 
Oil based paint will bond better then water based (enamel vs latex). Fusion and Krylon spray paints made for plastic work but are a bit pricey. Regular enamel should do the job after you clean and rough up the pvc a bit.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

I have used 3m super 77 spray adhesive as a primer for plastics. Works great. Spray adhesive will adhere to plastic and paint will adhere to spray adhesive.


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

I wipe my pvc down with acetone to chemically etch it, then use regular spray paint. Works well for me.

-Fetch-


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Use a primer for plastics. These are available at most DIY supermarkets or at car accessory shops (used for plastic bumpers). Once primed you can use oil or water based paints.

Agreed to roughing up with fine wire wool though - rough it up and use plastic primer and it won't come off at all!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

DarkLore said:


> Go to Walmart or Home Depot and find some Fusion spray paint for plastic. It's made to stick to stuff like pvc.


Absolutely! It's a little more expensive (I think I pay about $4.50 per can) and there's not a wide variety of colors - pretty basic. Definitely the easiest and least time-consuming way to do this.


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

You have some great solutions already that I will concur on. 

First prep the pvc with mineral spirits or alcohol then paint it with plastic paint. Good luck.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

I used to know a guy who swore by this: We were talking about painting plastic deck furniture and he told me that the best way to use spray paint is to attach a string from the spray paint can to the object being painted with tape. He would then rub the piece with a dry cloth to build up static on the object. He said that the paint leaving the can would be attracted to the object and you would get a better finish that lasted longer. I did a quick inter-web search and can find nothing to support this.

I guess it makes sense and _could_ work as long as the static charge didn't ignite the paint somehow...on second thought, this might not be the greatest idea. Anyone ever hear anything about this technique?


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Denhaunt said:


> I used to know a guy who swore by this: We were talking about painting plastic deck furniture and he told me that the best way to use spray paint is to attach a string from the spray paint can to the object being painted with tape. He would then rub the piece with a dry cloth to build up static on the object. He said that the paint leaving the can would be attracted to the object and you would get a better finish that lasted longer. I did a quick inter-web search and can find nothing to support this.
> 
> I guess it makes sense and _could_ work as long as the static charge didn't ignite the paint somehow...on second thought, this might not be the greatest idea. Anyone ever hear anything about this technique?


Are you sure you're not from down here? It sure sounds a helluva lot like, "Hey, Bubba, watch this!". Ya know, Darwinism at work, lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Denhaunt said:


> I used to know a guy who swore by this: We were talking about painting plastic deck furniture and he told me that the best way to use spray paint is to attach a string from the spray paint can to the object being painted with tape. He would then rub the piece with a dry cloth to build up static on the object. He said that the paint leaving the can would be attracted to the object and you would get a better finish that lasted longer. I did a quick inter-web search and can find nothing to support this.
> 
> I guess it makes sense and _could_ work as long as the static charge didn't ignite the paint somehow...on second thought, this might not be the greatest idea. Anyone ever hear anything about this technique?


It sounds like a variation on the technique of electrostatic painting. I can't speak to using it on plastic surfaces, but it's certainly used on metal. I worked in a lab where this method was used to paint cabinets in place. The technique provides for a more even coat and reduces overspray:

http://www.ehow.com/how-does_5241167_electrostatic-spray-painter-work_.html


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> It sounds like a variation on the technique of electrostatic painting. I can't speak to using it on plastic surfaces, but it's certainly used on metal. I worked in a lab where this method was used to paint cabinets in place. The technique provides for a more even coat and reduces overspray:
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/how-does_5241167_electrostatic-spray-painter-work_.html


LOL, ok, now I feel stupid!


----------

